# bad lowryder 2 from Doc?



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 5, 2007)

Whats up all,
                 About 3 weeks ago I posted regarding trouble I was having with my Lowryder 2 grow.  I was growing in MG soil so of course I was having all sorts of problems....tried flushing....nothing.  I decided to break down and mail order fox farms ocean forrest soil and placed a second order with dr chronic for some LR2 seeds.  I still had 2 remaining seeds from the first order, the rest had been planted and I killed them off because they were sick and not over about 4" after well over a month.  So I planted the 2 remaining and 3 of the seeds(planted in fox farms soil) that came with the new order.  The 3 new seeds sprouted and have been growing much faster than the 2 seeds from the first order.  The 2 are starting to act a lot like the rest did(sick, small, too light of color).  Ive not contacted doc yet because I just wanted to throw it out to the Marp community and see what everyones take on this is.  Ive concluded that the first seeds were somehow tainted...ive never had bad seeds before(at least none that I could benchmark against the same strain, different seed order) and I just dont know what I should reasonably expect out of this situation.  Honestly I dont know what could have caused this and what kind of QA garauntee there are on seeds anyway.....any input is greatly appreciated.
Peace,
        Shutty


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 5, 2007)

I had an order of LRs that I tried in MG Organic choice.  I added a little bit of lime to the soil and my plants were never right.  Blame the soil or the supplier, IDK.  However, Every LR I have tried from Doc in FF soil has been great.  Except for when my puppies eat them.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 5, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I had an order of LRs that I tried in MG Organic choice. I added a little bit of lime to the soil and my plants were never right. Blame the soil or the supplier, IDK. However, Every LR I have tried from Doc in FF soil has been great. Except for when my puppies eat them.


 Lol lowryder puppy food 


Hey shutty if they were bad seeds and not your fault then contact the doc im sure he will take care of you good luck bro peace


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 5, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: They are bad seeds from doc. They arent even from the Joint Doctors. dr. chronic isnt an authorized supplier of lowryder genetics. I had everyone of my seeds say 4 shortly after germination. I had all 4 become stunted and turned this purpleish color with crispy edges.. wasnt thrilled. At 20 days from soil break, they were no bigger than 1/2". I have my last LR #2 going. *

*Top right in red container is my lone LR #2. The rest are bagseeds and were started about a week after the lowryder... they damn near caught up to LR..It was also the first to sho N deficency. anyways, sorry for the loss bro. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 5, 2007)

Someone tell me eyeslikedonuts is wrong....if you look at the docs website it certainly leads you to believe that those are as much Joint Docs LR2 as any that you would get from him.  I should re-iterate that the second batch of seeds seems to be doing much better.......however, I will look into whether or not he's selling real joint doc seeds or not.......if I find out he's not I'll never spend another penny with him...but hey, its not like me, you or anyone else has some way of supplying 100% proof that he's not...and plus I would like to think that he wouldnt do something so dishonest as to advertise them as joint doc LR2 and then pull a bait and switch....


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 6, 2007)

when highbred.net comes back up i can give you the quote straight from the joint doctors mouth bro they are knockoffs those aernt jd's seeds bro


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 6, 2007)

Need more info on your set up.

Lights, feeding schedule, ventilation, humidity, adding nutes??


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 6, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao:  you ask for input and i gave it. Highbred.net has been down for some time so i cant justify myself. I know its hard to believe that a respectable seedbank couold do something like this, i know, but i am telling you the truth. I never contacted doc about it for 2 reasons. 1 is im in the US so arguing about MJ seeds is useless. I have no ground to stand on. 2 is the fact that they deliberately sold me seeds that werent from the Joint Doctor. It would be one thing if they didnt know BUT Lowryder genetics are unique and offered by ONE man, so if doc didnt get em from Joint Doctor, he knew they werent authentic thus knowingly took my $80 USD and laughed all the way to the bank. Dont believe it if you dont want it. your seeds show otherwise. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 6, 2007)

Just because his plants aren't growing vigorously doesn't mean they a fakes.  Check out my LRs.  Since they grew does that mean they are real?  I think JD would have serious issues if Doc was ripping their name to sell fake beans.:chuck:


----------



## Mutt (Nov 6, 2007)

_


			
				joint doctor said:
			
		


&#8220;This one variety I&#8217;ve created will probably have the most significant impact of anything I&#8217;ve done. The seed&#8217;s out there now, people are growing it and crossing it with their own plants in England, Taiwan, in Finland, in Italy, maybe even the North Pole, or Mars someday! I can just sit back and watch this amazing plant &#8211; my &#8220;baby&#8221; &#8211; spread out and take a life of its own, in so many ways.&#8221;

Click to expand...

 
Seems to me he isn't too worried about if its crossed or breed or anything.
But on that smae point....if Highbred.net is the ONLY authorized dealer. Then why does:
seedsman.com
seedboutique (sometimes)
and many others sell lowryders?

Seems to me be a lot more talk about it if this was true. A LOT more.

But if Highbred.net is the only "authorized" reseller then if they are down everyone is screwed anyway  

MJ seed selling is not the most "honest" business out there dude.

I've seen some grow LR2 great and others have horrible luck. Like anything I guess its a crap shoot._


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 6, 2007)

I do appreciate all of the info.  I didnt mean to sound insulting to eyeslikedonuts....i do appreciate all input....just hoped for my own sake that I hadnt been taken for a ride....
The newest seeds are growing seemingly fine....and no that doesnt make them certified lowryders.....might light schedule is 18/6 with ph'ed water fed to them when the soil is dry 2" beneath the surface.....im convinced it was bad seeds regardless of how authentic the strain is....the new ones seem to be growing fine and my interest is really in getting seeds that will grow.....
as far as what eyeslikedonuts said about not having ground to stand on being in the US...i disagree.....no you couldnt pursue him in a literal sense(unless you are taking a trip across the pond) but customer service is key no matter what you are selling....especially on the internet, especially with something like this where it is discussed on a forum like this......just imagine what would happen(to docs revenue) if I decided to create 30 different usernames on marP and each one of them made claims that they didnt get their seeds, the seeds that came didnt grow, and they tried talking to the doc and he told them to get lost(all of this is currently not true) but that many instances where your average reader has no clue that its all the same person......I dont see how that could NOT affect his revenue.  I have no plans on doing anything of the sort because quite frankly, im not that petty and I dont have that much time on my hands.....but he doesnt know that and cant assume that with each person that orders seeds from him.....wouldnt take long to sink his ship.....again, no intention of doing that, I just believe that if you've spent money with someone, regardless of what it is....you have a leg to stand on....its just a matter of knowing when to cut your losses.
Again, I appreciate all the info....Ive emailed doc and I'll pot the response(if I get one)


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 14, 2007)

[rl]www.highbred.net[/url] is not an authorized dealer [rl]www.highbred.net[/url] does not sale marijuana seeds of any kind its a forum like this one but just all about lowryder and its crosses and its not the fact that we dont want  people selling the seeds in other seed banks also seed botique is one of jd's seed banks fyi but its about giving a breeder a bad name you cant just make seeds that aernt viable aernt from the BREEDER and put them out and for them not to do what they have been promised to do will slaughter jd's name


----------



## Hick (Nov 14, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> *'Sup dude :ciao: They are bad seeds from doc. They arent even from the Joint Doctors. dr. chronic isnt an authorized supplier of lowryder genetics. **:bong2:*


"_ANYONE"_ can breed and sell seeds..there are _"NO"_ authorities, no _patents_, no data base..no one to .."authorize".
  Only a bunch of seedmakers making seeds and sticking names on them.


----------



## Richy-B (Feb 27, 2008)

:doh: I'm tired of you people not reading up on how to grow LR first of all. Alot of you are using the wrong soil giving way to many nutes to them which is in the soils you are using, you don't want any nutes in the soil you use. The soil I use is 75% Canadien peat moss, perlite to oxygenate your roots, Dolomint and Calcatic limestone for ph. It cheaps and at any grow store.  And don't over kill with nutes. 9 of my 10 Lrx1 from DR. Chronic grew without a problem except for that one. And now I have pictures in my thread showing all 10 of my newly purchased LRx2 seeds not only germinated but all thriving! So I believe alot of you just don't know how to grow pot!


----------



## Hick (Feb 27, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> :doh: I'm tired of you people not reading up on how to grow LR first of all. Alot of you are using the wrong soil giving way to many nutes to them which is in the soils you are using, you don't want any nutes in the soil you use. The soil I use is 75% Canadien peat moss, perlite to oxygenate your roots, Dolomint and Calcatic limestone for ph. It cheaps and at any grow store.  And don't over kill with nutes. 9 of my 10 Lrx1 from DR. Chronic grew without a problem except for that one. And now I have pictures in my thread showing all 10 of my newly purchased LRx2 seeds not only germinated but all thriving! So I believe alot of you just don't know how to grow pot!


..??? LOL.. why respond so negatively to  4 month old thread??
  Maybe they just "don't know how to grow LR"
  They might do fine growing "REAL" POT.


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, I responded negatively, which I shouldn't have. I expect that from me and user's but you? Your a moderator! "real" weed? c'mon. That's not a positive and mature thing for a MODERATOR to say.
:hitchair:  
Your the red one, I'm the green one.lol.

Sorry, if any feelings were hurt or I offended anybody. Yes, now I feel stupid knowing it was a 4 month old thread!


----------



## Hick (Mar 4, 2008)

Richy..  just thought that "your" jab, deserved a "counter punch".. I thought you had responded to the wrong thread/post.. 
  I think that I set a pretty good example here.. most of the time.. 
I wasn't intending to offend you either. It was "sarcasm", not meant to be taken literrally.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Mar 6, 2008)

I did all the research and tried growing a handful of different ways.  I used fox farm soil with everything from no nutes/ distilled or purified water to medium nutes.....each time was a disappointment......not necessarily blaming the strain....but i think that its reputation for being a relatively easy and fun grow is misleading....ive grown a good bit in my day and have always had best luck with hydro......the strain that i bought from dr chronic just did not want to grow.....ive got some WW that i'll harvest in a month, after that i'll try LR2 in hydro and see how it goes.....


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got another order from the Doc three days ago of some LRx1 and they all germinated. Got them in five days  Check my thread Lowryder harvest. Got pics of them being germed and all. Maybe It'll take better for you hydroponically! Don't want to lose a possible LR fan! 

I think theirs alot of disapointment from growers who do grow it and are upset with the yield, and give it a bad name simply based on that but to each their own. Good Luck Bro!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2008)

i would bet its "operator error".

that and the MG soil. :ignore:


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 7, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i would bet its "operator error".
> 
> that and the MG soil. :ignore:


Yup!  That's what I was saying I just didn't need to say it so harsh.


----------

